
Test your coding skills - xquizzes
http://xquizzes.com
======
jayturley
Needs a little quality control. Tried the SQL quiz #1 just to play around and
there was one question with no correct answer. one with an ambigiously correct
answer, and three of the questions had the phrase "-correct answer" after the
correct answer.

